# How is this tragedy affecting your town?



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I know we are all grief-stricken and beginning to pull out of shock and through the anger modes -- Almost everyone without exception is pulling together and saying we are Americans, we shall overcome! And I am proud to be an American!


Driving home from a conference last Tuesday, it was good to see the number of billboards and store signs with "God Bless America, I'm Proud to be an American or a flag out front. Showing a united front. 

How is this affecting your city/town?

Here we are largely tourist based -- things are very slow. The Riverwalk is almost eerily silent... Hotels are sitting empty (or no where near capacity)

Local mosques are being vandalized; a neighborhood Persian (very good) restaurant had all it's windows shot out ... very disconcerting to see people turn and attack one another. (I am very happy to say that in light of this vandalism, the neighborhood has turned out in overwhelming support of the restaurant and its owners, parking lot is always full, I understand that people have called in expressing their disgust at the vandalism. The restaurant has a big professionally made sign out front thanking San Antonians for their support.)

As a military city -- there are many folks ready to leave at a minutes notice, spending as much quality time as they can with their loved ones. 

They say that one of the hijackers lived here this past summer...FBI investigating. 

They had also been investigating a local doctor who was out of town at the time of the tragedy -- holding him for questioning -- it has since been decided he was not a part of it.

Ditto for a doctor in the defunct little Pennsylvania steel mill town my grandmother lives in. He was out of town last Tuesday, his condo investigated and they thought they had found arabic flight manuals -- they turned out to be video game instructions.

I pray for peace and an end to all this turmoil, suspicion and disgust; but I'm afraid that it's going to be a long, slow and hard process


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Since this terrible tragedy happened,I have had nightmares, and a general feeling of uneasiness. It is facing the unknown that unnerves me. I believe in, and I'm thankful for the pulling together that has taken place with all Americans. But, personally I am scared! Our way of life is in danger, and not knowning the future safety of this country makes me nervous and sad. People are losing jobs, and you don't know who is next to get the ax. I believe we should fight to preserve what is ours. But, it saddens me to think of the lives that will be lost by our men and women in the military. But what else can this nation do? we can't let terrorist rule. We just all need to pray! Pray for the peace and protection of America! God Bless us all

[ October 01, 2001: Message edited by: PJ ]


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Hello Lynne, and sounds like things are similar all over. Eating establishments owned by persons of Arab decent were initially targeted for "red neck" venting. The vast majority here have rallied around the owners and supported their businesses.

My "day job" is in a petro-chemical plant and security there has tightened.

American flags wave over most of the houses in my neighborhood. I've never seen so many people waving to one another on the street.

As far as our national leaders are concerned - so far, so good.


... from the Bayou


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Oh Bayou, there is a huge Lebanese restaurant community in Baton Rouge...most wonderful mid-eastern food I've eaten has been at Sirops. It saddens me to hear they may have trouble.

I just talked to Bill Cardwell yesterday (owns a large high end restaurant) and he wants to do a benefit for the NYC Green farmer's markets that are having trouble. So I called a few of the guys and we're going to do something next year (Jan or Spring if it is outside) I know that the need will be great then to...hope it is not too late.

Personally, it didn't hit me until late...I got an e-mail from Regan Daley's publicist that rocked my world. (I don't have a TV and I don't listen to the radio at work or home only in the car.) Workman Publishing had a veiw of the towers....and the e-mail put it in perspective.


----------



## paul kwong (Aug 17, 2001)

as we live in a small town we are fairly isolated from the real impact of the tragedy although the American spirit is real high and locally many people have rallied to the cause.the local chef community is organising a benifit dinner for our fellow culinary worker with a grand banquet,the goal is to raise 50,000 dollars that evening.we are in touch with windows of hope who have given us their blessings and allowed us to use their logo and title.so far i have eighteen local chefs frome san luis obispo county committed needless to say i may be committed after cordinating them 
peace & luv
kwong


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It is trully a challenge to organize creative busy folks....I find it similar to herding bunnies. Good luck, Enjoy and make it a fun evening....pull in an anal retentive organizer to do the shtuff you don't wanna do....mailings, details, letters etc....whatever it may be.


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Shroomgirl & Kwong - best of luck with the planning of the relief benefits (and bunny herding.) That's a great idea.


... from the bayou


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm in a major city in the South, have been here for 17 yrs. Being born and raised in NYC, and coming from a family of foodies, Police, Firefighters, and Transit Police. The people here just don't get it. I hate to say this and it makes me very very sad.
I really can't explain it, no one is close here. There have been the usual collections at the grocery stores, and some benefits, but the only signs of the tradedy here is everyone capitalizing on selling flag tees, hats, and window flags. It may just be me, but this makes me sick! I have 3-5 people come into my store everyday selling shirts at 20. ea. Sorry, don't mean to rant, but I still have a hole in my heart for the victims and their families.
The 11th is a day when local restaurants are supposed to be donating 10% of their revenue to the food service workers families who lost loved ones in the WTC. Well it's also my 15yr anniversary and I called 3 nice places to see if they were participating, none! 2 did not know what I was talking about.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ever since this tragedy, we have been seeing a lot of American flags. Shopkeepers often have one in their windows. On most fire trucks you can see at least one US flag. More often though they have at least three flags. Many fire stations have erected a small memorial dedicated to the police officers and fire fighters who have lost their life on September 11. Fire fighters are also collecting donations in public places. All the money is going to the relief fund.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Business is slow. 

The New York City Firemen pick up their kids at school every few days. They work in shifts that keep them away from their families for a few days at a time and when they are home, they don't sleep much. They can be seen in their dress blues driving off to a service to honor one of their brothers lost in the disaster. I did not realize how many fire fighters we have in our town. 

The first donations we made were to the village fire department and then items at the many drop-offs in the village. 

The children are having a walk-a-thon at their school satuday to raise money for the red cross. 
Everyone is looking for ways to help and comforting eachother.

Flags are everywhere, on everyone, in every window. 

I have been keeping close eye on my elderly (only in years) neighbors making sure they are okay. One told me "It's a good life, if you don't weaken." She is 88 and has seen a lot in this world, her advice is just keep on doing things to keep your mind off the things you can't control.

There is a friend of my sisters who lost friends and family, he is starting "Tuesdays Children", a fund to help keep the arts and leisure in the lives of the children directly effected by the WTC disaster. For the next eighteen years they will offer arts and entertainment to the children of the lost family members to keep their lives balanced. It is important for children who have lost their parents to have support throughout their lives.

When I get more information on this new fund I will be sure to post it.

Thanks for asking Lynne!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My neighborhood has really grown together! I live on a very long street and out of like 80 houses (or so) only 3 don't have flags out (I counted because I was so pleasently supprised). But those 3 hold outs are probably because you still can't buy a flag or a flag holder anywhere around here. All the stores are collecting money for the Red Cross, maybe too many... All trucks small and large have flags flying from them, flags are everywhere and it's totally heart felt nothing comercial happening here.

To make life worse. We had that crazed person break into the cockpit on the plane over our heads (in Chicago burbs). I was outside and heard two deafing booms. It scared me enough I wondered if we were under attack. (It turned out to be sonic booms from the jet fighter planes that escorted the plane down) People had their windows broken from it (I heard on the radio).


Then like two days later a house in MY neighborhood blew-up! At first I thought we were under attack, again. There were tons of sirens and multiple helicopters hovering over my head. Their thinking it was a suicide, right now. But it was so scarey at first, it makes my heart break for all the inocent people caught in the middle of the war! I don't know how they sleep......I have bad dreams almost nightly and I'm so far removed.


This stuff is really getting to me and my neighboors. Maybe it's that were a working class neighborhood? But this had really united us! But then, I've driven over to the NorthShore (very rich area of Chicago) and those people don't even have flags out.....? My husband works in the city right now and he says nothings different there either>>>


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh, another thing that's weird is how to incorporate halloween into our lives. We have a large population of school aged children in my area. In the past it's been amazing how everyone puts out decorations for the seasons. We actually organize our whole block to light our trees in the right away for x-mas. Sometimes we drive around at night just to view our neighbors wonderful diplays. This year there's hardly any pumpkins out. 

I put up our usual display yesterday but I felt guilty, wondering if it was in bad taste....
I usually do a scarey theme (like bones hanging from my trees etc..) more than a cute theme. Are your neighborhoods putting out halloween articles?

I'm thinking christmas will consist of red, white and blue lighting. I'm actually looking for the blue lights now before they sell out.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There is alot of speculation that Halloween could be a dangerous holiday this year.....masks, loud noises, guns as accompaniments to costumes.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

MBrown -- Tuesday's Child sounds like a great idea...how's it coming?

Regarding flags -- all of mine were stolen -- so I currently have none outside, one in the window.

The Riverwalk is beginning to pick up with everyone beginning to crowd the sidewalks -- many guests/visitors to the tour come proudly wearing their red, white and blue. 

As a business, we are seeing a major change in reservations as our huge number of military are on call, ready to mobilize at a minutes notice -- many are spending any minute they can get away with their loved ones. 

It breaks your heart to have someone make a reservation and say, my husband/boyfriend/girlfriend/wife is active military/in the reserves. We want a special weekend away before shipping out -- I don't know if we will see each other again....

Conversely, people are calling and saying they are of Middle Eastern descent/or are Indian and have been called MEastern -- is it safe to visit?

We do small weddings -- lots are getting married quickly, either because they have realized that life is too short or because they want to be official before shipping out... (by the way, since when is a 500 person wedding considered small?!) 

But people are tryin to reclaim a semblance of normalcy, we just try to give them an atmosphere which provides comfort and privacy, a place where they can celebrate their love, say their good byes without feeling guilty.

Peace and love to all -

Lynne


----------

